# Partitioning drive, PC has been stuck on loading screen for hours with 0 progress.



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Do not shut it off until you here from tech support. As a hard and fast rule I always make a full and I mean full backup before changing and disk configuration. There a lot of variables that screw up partitioning software . Too risky


----------



## tireshark (Aug 17, 2014)

Yeah, i usually do the same but this _one_ time i decided to short cut it since i didnt have access to the PC and... whoops.  

The kicker is that the only reason i was doing this was so i could make an image of the pc, in case something ever went wrong while i was working on it. 

Anyway, i sent an email to MiniTool support at 8pm central, and they sent me a reply back at midnight. !! Wow! Now that is some awesome tech support, especially for a free product! They advised me to restart the computer, so i will try that tomorrow and report back.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## tireshark (Aug 17, 2014)

Turned it off and back on and it came up with no issues.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Glad it worked out. At least the software hung before it started working


----------

